# Straitline Platform Pedals



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

This is not a what pedal to buy question. I am just curious to know how well they perform. There are not many reviews of them on this site so I was hoping to get some feedback from people who have time on them.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

Check THIS out!


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

My wife has 'em and absolutely loves them, I've compared them to Shimano DX, Crank Bros 50/50 XX, Kona Jack Sh!t, Performance Forte and BMW Veggie Burgers. They are the second grippiest to the BMW, and have the thinnest profile of all. Seem sturdy and well made too.

Between those pedals my order of preference is:
1. BMW Veggie Burger
2. Straitline
3. Shimano DX
4. Kona Jack Sh!t
5. Performance Forte
6. Crank Bros. 50/50XX


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are dope as hell, but 150 MSRP, yeesh!


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Those are dope as hell, but 150 MSRP, yeesh!


These pedals are better built than most anything else you will find out there. The spindle, the pegs, everything is completely rebuild-able. You will go through 4 pairs of $50 pedals before your Straitlines need service. Plus, they're just hot...


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Those would look pimp as hell with my red Hope Pro IIs

I'll have to beat the ladies off with a stick.

Or will they beat ME off?


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Those would look pimp as hell with my red Hope Pro IIs
> 
> I'll have to beat the ladies off with a stick.
> 
> Or will they beat ME off?


I'm sure they're lining up right now... you should post in the women's lounge and let them know you're available.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Check out the Premium Slim pedals. Not as pricey but just as thin (if not more) and built pretty solid.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

velopax said:


> Check THIS out!


Those are the exact red pedals I have..Laying around...
CDT


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Great pedals. I've run Atomlab Aircorps, Wellgo MG-1's, Crank Brothers 50/50s, etc...
These have the best feel so far. A little hefty both weight and price wise (compared to the MG-1's) but the feel is worth it, and they are built to last. I nail my pedals quite often and used to always loose pins, so far I've already bashed these pedals quite a bit and no pins missing. The MSRP is a bit ridiculous though.


----------



## Quantdude (Nov 26, 2005)

Where can you buy these online?


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the input on the pedals. I just picked up a set of the pink ones and threw them one my bike. They felt amazing just riding around the parking lot, so i cannot wait to see how they feel out on the trail tomorrow.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

sunnyracegirl said:


> I'm sure they're lining up right now... you should post in the women's lounge and let them know you're available.


I will consider that, thanks for the advice. rft:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

quazi said:


> Thanks for all the input on the pedals. I just picked up a set of the pink ones and threw them one my bike. They felt amazing just riding around the parking lot, so i cannot wait to see how they feel out on the trail tomorrow.


Where'd you buy from them and how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

My local bike shop happened to have a set and they gave me a good deal, but I know that speedgoat has them for 120 a pair.


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

Quantdude said:


> Where can you buy these online?


http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=126718&cat=39&brand=1168


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

CanadianPreston said:


> http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=126718&cat=39&brand=1168


Thanks for that link. Seemed like the best deal. Just ordered me up a Pair in Bronze to match my bike! Can't wait to try these bad boys out with the Shimano SLX crankset I just bought!


----------



## jvale45 (Oct 10, 2008)

aircorps, like 2003s what i got. Still have not rebuilt them, need to; so with atom lab you might have to wait to get your petals, they will be 120. Oh and light, they just make the best petals. Though never heard of straitline; i would promote them too.http://www.atomlab.com/products.html


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> I'm sure they're lining up right now... you should post in the women's lounge and let them know you're available.


Man I tried so hard in there...and they all said..."get lost loser !!!"

I am worthless


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

jvale45 said:


> aircorps, like 2003s what i got. Still have not rebuilt them, need to; so with atom lab you might have to wait to get your petals, they will be 120. Oh and light, they just make the best petals. Though never heard of straitline; i would promote them too.http://www.atomlab.com/products.html


atomlabs are very very far from being the best pedals. never had more issues with any pedals before.

my aircorps that had been ridden less than 40 times decided they didn't want to be attached to the spindle any more and completely blew off. they landed pretty far off the trail. Many Many Many emails and calls were sent to atomlab and never got a response

All the trailkings i have seen start to develop a ton of play in them. last a while but don't feel solid under your feet.

on a happier note, The straitline pedals seem solid. have seen them on a few of my friends bikes and they love them. definately some of the nicer looking pedals out right now.
the only pedals i would consider over them are the Twenty6's and the Canfield's.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Man I tried so hard in there...and they all said..."get lost loser !!!"
> 
> I am worthless


You need "Man Whore Pimp"!!!

Me and Greg can pimp you you out in Vegas, next Rampage!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alant (Nov 17, 2005)

Yup, having some issues with my Atomlabs. When riding, I feel them sliding just a bit from side to side. It is not something I want to be thinking about while riding. I might look into the Straitlines or maybe the Canfields.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

+1 for straitlines. I banged them on everything and they are still going strong.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> You need "Man Whore Pimp"!!!
> 
> Me and Greg can pimp you you out in Vegas, next Rampage!! :thumbsup:


waiting.....want to go bad but no news yet....you heard anything??


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> waiting.....want to go bad but no news yet....you heard anything??


Nothing yet


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Kick arse! I finally got mine in the mail and installed them! They are so nice and look really nice on my bike. I went and hit the dirt jumps across the street from me right after installing them and they worked perfect! Can't wait to try them on some Front Range trails! Awesome pedals!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

The absolute LEAST I expect from a pair of pedals after the first ride is that they work perfectly!!

(they do look sick!)


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

+1 on the straitlines. I've got a pink set I've been bashing the snot out of for about a year now and only one slightly bent pin, despite grinding and bashing them hard and often against rocks. Nearly as grippy as being clipped in.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Orange-Goblin said:


> The absolute LEAST I expect from a pair of pedals after the first ride is that they work perfectly!!
> 
> (they do look sick!)


Valid point.. LOL. I guess I was a little excited. I had not hit those jumps in a while and my feet stuck to the pedals great while catching air. We've had rain the last few days so I have yet to take them on an actual ride.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

hankthespacecowboy said:


> +1 on the straitlines. I've got a pink set I've been bashing the snot out of for about a year now and only one slightly bent pin, despite grinding and bashing them hard and often against rocks. Nearly as grippy as being clipped in.


+2 for the Straitlines, especially compared to the Wellgo MG1's that they replaced. I will never get soft magnesium pedals again. Any hit would cause the pin to enlarge the screw hole. Had to tap and replace pin screws on about 1/3 of them. Not worth saving a little bit of weight for durability.

Plus the pins are really strong, and dig into your soles given their hexagonal shape with sharp edges.

But I am dying to try out the new Canfield pedals. Next time.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, I wanted to post a quick comment on my Straightlines after taking them for a nice trail ride yesterday. I was quite impressed with how my feet stuck to the pedals while climbing the rock gardens on my ride. Worked great for climbing. However, I did notice a little bit of play in the spindle that allows the pedal to have a little movement. I'm kinda surprised that they have a little play/movement on the axle/spindle so that was kinda of upsetting. The pins do seem to really hold up when smacked against rocks. I think I'm really going to like them but am slightly upset with the movement on the axle however small it might be. I tend to notice the movement while climbing on smooth inclines. Going for another ride today. :thumbsup:


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

straitline + fiveten = clipless


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Love my Twenty6's but would also love to try something with a little more concave.


----------



## danwrzesinski (Sep 30, 2008)

I got a pair for either 110 or 120. Their bronze and my dad is a machinist so he made me a whole 30 set of replacement pins that look even better than the ones that came on the pedals.  awesome grip. i wore worn out, and wet hiking shoes when i went downhill riding in VT and never lost grip.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

danwrzesinski said:


> I got a pair for either 110 or 120. Their bronze and my dad is a machinist so he made me a whole 30 set of replacement pins that look even better than the ones that came on the pedals.  awesome grip. i wore worn out, and wet hiking shoes when i went downhill riding in VT and never lost grip.


I need a pic of those pins!


----------



## danwrzesinski (Sep 30, 2008)

CdaleTony said:


> I need a pic of those pins!


ill try to get some pictures when i go home from school this weekend.


----------



## danwrzesinski (Sep 30, 2008)

CdaleTony said:


> I need a pic of those pins!


here are the pics of first the original spare pins and then the ones my dad made me.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## jjpowell76 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am reviving this thread as to not start a new one. 

I have some of these pedals and was wondering if anyone takes out some of the pins to get more grip. I read in one of the reviews taking out the middle pins gets more grip. I have Five Tens and was just wondering if anybody has played around with the pin placement and what affect it had on the grip.


----------



## fatchrisob (Aug 4, 2010)

I have had good luck doing that. I saw a picture of some Pro's bike (I think Keene's) and his pedal only had like 5 pins per side so I tried removing some and it does seem to increase grip.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Straitlines. I'm a hack and the pedals has taken all the spills, teeth jarring knocks, straight on bashes and come out like a champ. I use them for dh only but if I have an extra set I'll throw it on my town bike, they're that good.


----------



## 808biker (Feb 25, 2010)

Can anyone post a pic of their pin placements? Just wondering how you make them. I just got a set in.


----------



## P51 (Aug 16, 2006)

*point one*

Try them their awesome and lighter


----------



## EmilyLouise (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you guys all still loving your strailine platforms? do you think they would suite a downhill/xc female rider?


----------

